# Rod holders ?



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Recently got a new boat. A nice 16 footer. We would like to start trolling a bit now on inland lake and would troll for about any species from
Musky to crappie and whitebass. I don't have any experience In buying rod holders so I thought I'd ask the trust worthy ogf for some responses 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if your just looking for something cheap thats still good for trolling i would reccomend cabelas quick draw holders. they are like a 2 part holder thats hinged in the back. they work alot like the much more costly ratcheting holders. you just grab your rod and lift, it will flip up allowing you to just lift the rod out of the holder. i have used them for about 20 yrs now, and love them. but when i started using the dipsy type divers in them they did twist around alittle and i didnt like that. so last year i invested in the cannon ratcheting rod holders for using my divers. i still use the quick draws on my little boat that i use to troll local lakes. and they did work for the divers but i just didnt like the way they twisted. and they are real adjustable, you can adjust them left or right or up and down.

or you can just get any of the ratcheting holders out there, they just work so good for trolling. when you get a fish you dont have to lean out over the boat and pull the rod out of the holder. you just grab your rod and lift and the holder will ratchet to the upright position and then just lift the rod out of the holder. big jon has them but the cheapest i have seen them is over 100.00 then berts makes them and i think they sre about 85.00. then you have the cannons, i love mine, and got them at amazon.com for 64.00 each, but i think they are about 69.00 now with free shipping. i reccomend the cannons if your planning to spend that much money. this is just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Cabelas Quick draws worked on my last boat, a 16'er for 6 years and held up to pike in Canada and a few good snags with braided line!


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

Check out down east rod holders- cabelas carry them, they have rail mount, clamp on, and surface mount styles- I have 2 of the clamp ons, and take them from my 14' smokercraft, to the rails on the 'toon. They have been around for years and afre still made in the USA !!! ( Lewiston, Maine...) All metal( no cheapie plastic here...) , and last for years.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5 (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'm not sure which I like the most 


**Fish all day, every day**


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

If your looking for something inexpensive, try this. It's a 4" pvc cupler.














Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

The quick draw are nice for trolling or setting your 2nd jigging rod into since you can simply grab the rod and pull or draw it back to set hook as it hinges back.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'd recommend a tree of holders instead of singles. Puts all rods in the same area and it's easier to read the rods for non-target fish just hanging on the the bait. You can spend Alot of money on them if you choose, I didn't . I have 2 triple tight-loc on my boat and love them. Look on eBay. You can usually find a deal on them. I've also upgraded some of my screw adjustments to pull pins. As soon as I find more pins, I'll upgrade them all.


----------



## DrMuskie22 (Jul 18, 2012)

Check out Folbe. http://www.folbe.com/


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> Thanks for the input. I'm not sure which I like the most
> 
> 
> **Fish all day, every day**


Down East are hard to beat and the double lock downs are what alot of musky guys use.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if your willing to spend the money, the cannon ratcheting holders with the track system just cant be beat. i,ve been using them the last few days here on erie, and i like them more every time i go out. you can adjust them up and down with one hand, then when you want to take your rod out of the holder just grab the rod and ratchet them up and lift it out.

the last time i checked they were around 65.00 each on amazon.com and you can get the tracks at many different lengths.
sherman


----------

